# remove vehicle



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok just wondering, how do you guyes remove vehicles , boats, campers , rvs etc. Do you store them for 30 days and if so what do you do with them after that? Also what if they have a lein on them? If you get a work order stating to remove and the work order does not state to store does this let the contractor off the hook for liability issues. 
Do any of you have anything that you let clients sighn stating that you are not held liable for removing these said items so it don't come back on you
Thanks for any response


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I refuse to. If it is a movable car We might just tow it out to the curb and let the city deal with it. Not worth the headache of tracking down all the things you need to get a title.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I usually just tell my guys to call a local towing company and let them handle it. As long as the vehicle holds some value the towing guys usually come grab it up for free and take it from there. There are a lot of legal hoops to jump through if you choose to store the vehicle yourself, and I never recommend my guys actually do that unless they are completely familiar with the process.

The only time this becomes a headache is when you're dealing with an old boat or trailer that holds little to no value... because at that point no tow truck company will come anywhere near it, and the HUD allowable doesn't change even though you aren't truly dealing with a vehicle anymore... just a big hunk of debris. We've had to eat it a few times in that situation.


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

I would never remove vehicle. Most places its actually illegal unless you use a tow truck, also its very big headache to try and get all the paperwork together to be able to do anything with it. Also, depending on your city's regulations you might actually get sued for anything that happens to the vehicle if you take it, not worth the $100 bucks that most places want to pay. I always call police department , report abandon vehicle and walk away. Check your local laws I guarantee you will never touch a vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

westcoast Man said:


> I would never remove vehicle. Most places its actually illegal unless you use a tow truck, also its very big headache to try and get all the paperwork together to be able to do anything with it. Also, depending on your city's regulations you might actually get sued for anything that happens to the vehicle if you take it, not worth the $100 bucks that most places want to pay.



Precisely, ^ I've had contractors ask if they could just bring the abandoned 67 Caddy to their house, and I've always told them unless they know EXACTLY what the law entails they shouldn't mess with it because at that point they could be liable if they don't do everything they need to. 

Get the VIN, call the police to make sure it isn't stolen, call a tow company. Get pictures of them doing the work. 

Not the worst $100 you could ever make.

Your work order should be plenty to roll any liability uphill from there.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> . . .
> Your work order should be plenty to roll any liability uphill from there.


 
Should be, but it isn't.
When the stuff hits the fan, my companies name is going on the lawsuit, work order or not!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its doable, you just gotta follow state laws. 

I had one with a long abandoned 1/2 ton pickup.

My employee wanted it so he called the DMV and got the print out of each step you have to take
and in what order. He did what needed to be done and got it titled in his name.

Its a process and I am sure that some states are harder to deal with than others.


----------

